# sounds



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

my 04 is making some funny sounds and I'm having a hard time trying to determine what they are. I am 99% certain that the rear sound is not the tire rubbing.
the front- makes a loud 'thunk' sound when turning sharp
the rear- makes a creaking sound when very much stress is put on it- burning out, cornering sharply, big bumps, so on. I've also eliminated the spare as the source of the sound. 
what else can I check to figure out what it causing all this?


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

front sounds like strut bearing or ball joint? 
do you feel the steering get really sloppy when that happens? 

we need to know more than just sounds.


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

That was also has me kinda baffled about all this. in the front nothing happens when it makes the sound, steering is smooth and everything. when it does it in the rear it kinda like it hiccups and has a lose of power when it does it. I was starting to think maybe something like drive shaft?


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

just a little update, I was pulling out of work today and noticed something new, with the steering wheel turned all the way to either side the rear rear end makes a strange kinda rattling noise. as soon as just a pinch of it is taken off, it goes away. its only when it cranked all the way.


----------



## Tishkevich (Jul 31, 2011)

Are you sure its coming from the rear? I don't think the front is connected to the rear by any drivetrain parts anyway. Unless you got something going on on your frame. 

Also, how many burn outs are you doing?


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

Tishkevich said:


> Are you sure its coming from the rear? I don't think the front is connected to the rear by any drivetrain parts anyway. Unless you got something going on on your frame.
> 
> Also, how many burn outs are you doing?


I have done a total of 3. 2 of them at the track the other in a vacant parking lot in secure conditions. and I have located the sounds! it was the exhaust rattling.


----------

